# Ramon dekkers training his daughter Robin



## Odin (Jul 19, 2007)

Check the link its from another forum, but its pictures of Ramon dekkers training his daughter, i wonder if she has any plans to follow in her fathers footsteps?

Theres some cool pictures of Yoddenchai Sitpholek training also.


----------



## savior (Jul 21, 2007)

...what link?


----------

